

Text-only dot matrix LCD animation - paulasmuth
http://cubiq.org/text-only-dot-matrix-lcd-animation

======
icebraining
> opacity = (1 + wolfAni[currentFrame][i]) / 10;

This could be pre-calculated.

>if(opacity != matrix[i].style.opacity); matrix[i].style.opacity = opacity

That semicolon after the 'if' means the next line will always be executed
regardless of the value of the condition, so the if is useless there.

\-- In the same spirit, I love the AA-Project[1], especially their demo,
BB[2]. Now _that_ is fast.

[1]: <http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/index.html> [2]: <http://aa-
project.sourceforge.net/bb/>

------
zerovox
In Firefox 5.0, the animation ran very slowly, 1 fps , not exactly the result
he was looking for. Not sure if that is a browser issue, or an implementation
issue.

~~~
Terretta
Smooth on iPad 2 using iCab browser, though took sometimes 1 - 2 seconds for
character change radio to be picked up.

